# Morrow Hub Rebuild Help!



## KevinsBikes (Mar 17, 2019)

Can anyone tell by photos of something is worn? I have very poor braking.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2019)

you should probably get one of these from Scott.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303063817858


https://thecabe.com/forum/members/sm2501.2/


I believe they are a little less if you get them directly from him.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2019)

The other option is to cut new groves into the shoes, I have seen this done successfully and unsuccessfully.

Basically, scoring new groves into the shoe, helps the brake work better.   I replaced the brake sleeve in mine, along with all of the bearings, retarder spring, and clutch ring.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks very much for the help! Awesome resources. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Mar 17, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> Can anyone tell by photos of something is worn? I have very poor braking.




What are you using for grease in your hub? If you used a grease intended for bicycle brakes or white lithium that generally will work well. If you used an automotive wheel bearing grease that could be your reason for poor braking. Modern wheel bearing grease is so good at reducing friction that it can make coaster brakes nearly useless. If you used automotive wheel bearing grease in your hub, at the very least, clean the grease off the brake shoe hardware and from inside the brake hub shell then replace it with white lithium or any other grease intended for bicycle brakes which has fewer friction reducing properties.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 17, 2019)

Rambler said:


> What are you using for grease in your hub? If you used a grease intended for bicycle brakes or white lithium that generally will work well. If you used an automotive wheel bearing grease that could be your reason for poor braking. Modern wheel bearing grease is so good at reducing friction that it can make coaster brakes nearly useless. If you used automotive wheel bearing grease in your hub, at the very least, clean the grease off the brake shoe hardware and from inside the brake hub shell then replace it with white lithium or any other grease intended for bicycle brakes which has fewer friction reducing properties.



I usually use an all-purpose Park Tool grease, and add a little oil as I'm closing up the hub.  I've done 20 hubs or so without issue, but most are ND and Bendix.  I just built a second set of wheels with a Morrow hub and it brakes just fine after the rebuild.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 17, 2019)

Do you have another, preferably brass brake shoe assembly in good condition that you can try putting in instead?


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 17, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Do you have another, preferably brass brake shoe assembly in good condition that you can try putting in instead?



I'm looking to buy one.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 17, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> I'm looking to buy one.



Kevin,

Scott has some of the brass ones, just get in touch with him.

@sm2501


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 17, 2019)

It also could be that the axle 







end assembly- cone, spring, retarder washer and axle bushing have moved away from the brake sleeve assembly. After assembling first parts ( pic 1) slide brake sleeve over axle, ( pic 2)  the gap should be 1/32 - 1/16” max. If not, then the axle assembly should be tighter together.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 19, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> It also could be that the axle View attachment 966591
> 
> View attachment 966592
> 
> end assembly- cone, spring, retarder washer and axle bushing have moved away from the brake sleeve assembly. After assembling first parts ( pic 1) slide brake sleeve over axle, ( pic 2)  the gap should be 1/32 - 1/16” max. If not, then the axle assembly should be tighter together.




I forgot to mention that, I also replaced my axle and everything attached to it.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 20, 2019)

Got the guts from another hub, works great now. Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 16, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> It also could be that the axle View attachment 966591
> 
> View attachment 966592
> 
> end assembly- cone, spring, retarder washer and axle bushing have moved away from the brake sleeve assembly. After assembling first parts ( pic 1) slide brake sleeve over axle, ( pic 2)  the gap should be 1/32 - 1/16” max. If not, then the axle assembly should be tighter together.



Hi @PlasticNerd where is the gap in the picture that you are referring to? @piercer_99 @tripple3 I think this might be the thread that actually clears things up and helps it make sense for me. Actual pictures sure help. And if I need a new brake sleeve i know who to ask.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 16, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Hi @PlasticNerd where is the gap in the picture that you are referring to? @piercer_99 @tripple3 I think this might be the thread that actually clears things up and helps it make sense for me. Actual pictures sure help. And if I need a new brake sleeve i know who to ask.



I will take some pics and circle them to show where the "gap" is! Can try to do later today or tonight! Gary


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 16, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> I will take some pics and circle them to show where the "gap" is! Can try to do later today or tonight! Gary








The Gap between the teeth on these two parts, that can be changed by the way you pinch the spring down when screwing the first three Pieces onto the axle. Maybe I can do a video sometime on it !! Gary


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 16, 2020)

If these hubs are set up right, I still stand by my million year old post, that they are excellent. Still my favorite hub. But again, any sloppy rushed jobber on these and they will function about as good as the amount of time you invested in rebuilding it ect ect...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2020)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> If these hubs are set up right, I still stand by my million year old post, that they are excellent. Still my favorite hub. But again, any sloppy rushed jobber on these and they will function about as good as the amount of time you invested in rebuilding it ect ect...


----------

